# N Multifasciatus tank



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey all, just wanted to share my shellies set up.

its a 48"x10"x10", about 20gallon.
i have 8 multis in there.
I'm thinking of some friendly tankmates to add. any suggestion ?

anyways, heres some pics


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

What a great tank! Did you build it?

First that comes to mind are paracyps... I haven't kept them in a tank that low though. The length is great. You could also look at a small julidochromis, or some non-cichlid dithers.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that is such a cool tank size! Did you have it custom made?


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

its a custom tank sold by a lfs here.

you think paracyps will be okay in a 20gal ? 
I dont want julies or other rock dwellers since they'll fight for territory with the multies.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I was thinking of doing something like this myself. It does look amazing! :thumb:

Maybe you could include a couple Altolamprolgus "Sumbu" mine seem to get along with my other shellies not too bad.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

can you take a pic a few feet back, with a coke can next to the tank for scale? Its so awesome, Im very jealous.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

sure I can when I got home. 30 more minutes at work ! :zz:


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I'd look into some type of rasbora, tetra, or danio for the tank. The length is good for paracyps, but I'm not so sure about the depth or width. Great tank for shellies, though. Very cool.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's the full tank shot


----------



## youngb074 (Jun 22, 2008)

What a beautiful tank - and georgeous fish! Was the tank costly to have custom made? I am jealous as well!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

That is a sweet multi tank!!! Ultra cool!

:thumb:

:dancing:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow that is so cool. Perfect tank for shellies black backround and you are done.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Paracyps like to hug the rocks, but do need a long tank to minimize aggression. With four feet of running space and plenty of rocks for territory, I think it would work. I suggest trying to get tank-raised fish, as wild caught may not adapt as well. I'd add some cave structures for the paracyps too.

Julidochromis transcriptus is pretty mild, and will stick to a rocky part of the tank. Multies can fend off the julies easily, and there's plenty of floor space for both.

but... I'd really want to get paracyps for this tank!  :wink:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

the ultimate shellie tank.. a 4foot 20G tank.
julies wont be a problem, just put them to one side and they will mind they should leave the multies alone. i think it might be a bit low for paracyps seeing how much they move around.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

It cost me about twice as much as a regular 20 gallon. which is still a good price considering I've been wanting to do this for a long time.

As for ditter fish, I might end up with non tanganyikans. but we'll see.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Update!!!

I decided to go ahead with non tang ditters. 
so I got 20 harlequin rasbora over the weekend. and some anubius nana. 
the harleys seems to be doing great, we'll see if the nana grows.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

I know its been said before but that is an awesome tank!! :thumb: :thumb:

Looks even better now with the anubius and a background...

Well done :fish:


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

This tank looks superb, but IMHO it didn't need anything else in it apart from the tangs.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Those rasbora will keep the multis a-hoppin' :lol: 
I'll bet it's so much fun to watch them sail and school from one end to the other.
I always appreciate plants in a tank.
Nice setup.
:thumb:


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

actually the multies hardly even care about the schooling harleys.
Yes ! the plant really make the tank POPs more. its something with the green and shells reddish brown. they just make a nice contrast.

i'm already planning for more plants. :dancing:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

This is the best looking 20 gal I've seen in a long time! It's time for me to start figuring out how to build tanks! :drooling: :thumb:


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

BUMP!!!! Just for the awesome tank!


----------



## shaunpitzer (May 8, 2008)

Bump. Cool tank, I am inspired. :thumb:


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

great looking tank. wonder why they don't build those standard?


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
The multis started to breed, and I saw 2 different group of **** from 2 different pairs.
I'm removing the Harlequin soon. and will add some more plants


----------



## deevan (Apr 16, 2008)

Your tank is great and the harlies will definitely keep things moving on the top level. Where did you find your multis? I am in WI and can't find anyone who has them that will ship to me.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

deevan said:


> Your tank is great and the harlies will definitely keep things moving on the top level. Where did you find your multis? I am in WI and can't find anyone who has them that will ship to me.


yeah, but the harleys are somewhat not so much to my liking so far. I might try to go all tangs. I got my multis from a local hobbyist. try to check aquabid.com, i always see plenty of them there.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

triscuit said:


> This is the best looking 20 gal I've seen in a long time! It's time for me to start figuring out how to build tanks! :drooling: :thumb:


Its actually easier than you'd think it would be. You're an Engineer right? I'm sure you could manage it! :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a school of Rainbowfish in my shellie tank. They school up top and the shellies dont bother them at all. They also add alot of color too.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

I had some rainbow fish in there before switching to harleys. and they're too big for the 10" height of the tank.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

okay... I maybe able to get some Paracyps after removing the Harleys

I don't know anything about them, so I'm asking you guys. what do you think ? and how many should I get ? assuming they're adults.

i might add some rocks on the left side where the multis are not breeding and make up some caves.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the aquarium may be too shallow for paracyps. TBH I think that paracyps are quite boring and only look good in very subdued lighting, I'd pass on them.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

actually, Yeah i have to agree with u. I just saw a couple in person. nothing close to how good they look on pictures. i guess I'm passing on them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why didn't you like the rasboras? I have it in mind I might try it someday, like to hear the feedback.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

nothing wrong with them. Just seems a lil "busy" for my tank. :fish: :fish: :fish: 
the tank is on my desktop. too much movement is distracting at times. lol


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

I tore down to tank and its up for sale. check trading post.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

No way dude, that tank was really coming along. Why the change of heart! I'd kill for a tank of those dimensions as my shelldweller biotope!


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

uhmm, 100 gal > 20 gal ... lol


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol:

Can't argue with figures like that really, but still, I like rinky dink little biotope tanks, there's something very cool about them.

Look forward to seeing what you do with the 100.


----------



## norman29 (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice setup you got there sir...
it is very relaxing to the eyes..


----------



## mharris (Mar 14, 2007)

Non fish question.

How do you attach pics to your post?

P.S. Very cool tank! :thumb:


----------

